# Honey b Healthy / Nosema



## honeybeekeeper (Mar 3, 2010)

*IMO* There is no lab tests that prove the allegations that HBH takes care of Nosema. To be honest i dont know why anyone would pay $24+ for a bottle when you can make your own right at home. But everyone does things differently! I use fumagilan-B for Nosema "when needed"!


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

If one doesn't do before and after spore counts from field bees there is no way to answer that question.

You can find reports that everything works, and also that nothing works


For what its worth:
http://www.wvu.edu/~agexten/varroa/2010/drench 2010.pdf


----------



## WillH (Jun 25, 2010)

That study was probably sponsored by HBH. Let us not forget, HBH is a nutritional supplement, not a medication.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

It was in an article earlier this year, several large commercial beekeepers where claiming it really helped. Some of those beekeepers are now dealers of HBH. 
The article was independently written. I bet we see some research done in the next year on whether or not it helps.


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

Here ya go:
http://beeculture.com/storycms/index.cfm?cat=Story&recordID=697


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

Thats right . A flow coming on or a return to warm weather can turn things around. Thats why its so hard to tell the results of a specific treatment without some kind of measurement. We might be making wrong assumptions.

A lot of us have been hit with above average losses and N cerana always seems to be in the mix(along with almond pollination). So it needs to be dealt with, as nature is doing a piss poor job of it.

Down in the almond orchards this last February, I was talking with an old beek that had lost more than half his hives. He said he had put in all new queens, fed pollen sub,controlled the varroa and fed fumagillan. He said he did everything that the experts said to do and still lost big time. 
I mentioned the essential oils and he said:
"The trouble is, that stuff never works like its supposed to"


----------



## Delta Bay (Dec 4, 2009)

> Down in the almond orchards this last February, I was talking with an old beek that had lost more than half his hives. He said he had put in all new queens, fed pollen sub,controlled the varroa and fed fumagillan. He said he did everything that the experts said to do and still lost big time


Are they using the nionics in the Almond fields if so this may be of interest to your friend.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2847190/pdf/emi0012-0774.pdf

Summary
Global pollinators, like honeybees, are declining in
abundance and diversity, which can adversely affect
natural ecosystems and agriculture. Therefore, we
tested the current hypotheses describing honeybee
losses as a multifactorial syndrome, by investigating
integrative effects of an infectious organism and an
insecticide on honeybee health.We demonstrated that
the interaction between the microsporidia Nosema
and a neonicotinoid (imidacloprid) significantly weakened
honeybees. In the short term, the combination of
both agents caused the highest individual mortality
rates and energetic stress. By quantifying the strength
of immunity at both the individual and social levels, we
showed that neither the haemocyte number nor the
phenoloxidase activity of individuals was affected
by the different treatments. However, the activity of
glucose oxidase, enabling bees to sterilize colony and
brood food, was significantly decreased only by the
combination of both factors compared with control,
Nosema or imidacloprid groups, suggesting a synergistic
interaction and in the long term a higher susceptibility
of the colony to pathogens. This provides the
first evidences that interaction between an infectious
organism and a chemical can also threaten pollinators,
interactions that are widely used to eliminate insect
pests in integrative pest management.


----------

